# Wax Worms turned into Lesser Wax Moth : How to feed?



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

What should i give to them? Also do you think i can still give them to leopard gecko? Do they still have same nutritious value?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

What do you mean give to them?
Yep I still feed mine off if I don't use them for breeding.. I don't think they have the same nutritional value as the worms, and Im not sure but I don't think they have a mouth as they're solely focused on breeding.. Do the faster you feed them the better I think... 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

Seems like you were right unfortunatly "Adult Wax Moths cause no direct comb damage because their mouth parts are atrophied. They do not feed during their adult life. [2]" Life Cycle of the Lesser Wax Moth (Achroia grisella)

Maybe it was fool acting to transfer them in an empty box.. Wasn't easy, would be harder to put them back in their original substrate.. Damn! If i don't do it, they won't lay though? Originally they were on somekind of gingerbread.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Most likely a honey bran/weetabix mix.. It's what I use... Haven't bought wax worms in years!!! 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

Yea they good to feed, nice hunting for them and less fatty


----------

